# Bypassing WebSense filtering?



## skyriders (Nov 5, 2006)

My connection ot the Internet at work is:
PC>Hub>Server>ISP

I guess WebSense is installed on server. Well, I tried something that usually works i.e. input a proxy server into IE's Connection settings.

With the proxy I can view websites that aren't blocked, but websites such as Myspace are still blocked. To let you know in detail the problem I'm facing: I realised that by using proxy I still couldn't surf blocked sites, so in addition to the Proxy in IE's settings, I went to a web-based proxy e.g. www.proxydrop.com but surfing was extremely slow and I can see on the status bar that it's connecting to a local address that shows up every time a webpage is blocked. The website doesn't even show up, so i guess it's blocked too, just that the WEBSITE BLOCKED info page didn't show up.

Does anyone have any ideas on how to bypass Websense? Changing DNS address is not possible, as I wouldn't be able to connect to the server. Proxies(blocked/not blocked) wouldn't work - even when using web proxy. Softwares that are huge in size and require installation aren't possible too without admin priviledge. I'm going to try Circumventor, I doubt this will work too?as with other proxies. What about Torpark?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Do your work. You're not getting paid to surf myspace.


----------

